# Northeast Rain Storm



## leolav (Sep 16, 2003)

Just wondering if anyone else had any horror stories about the rain last night in the northeast. At my place, we had over 8" of rain between 3PM and 12PM with the large majority being between 6pm and 8pm!!! I live on a hill and we still had substantial amount of standing water around our yard!! One area of our yard measuring around 125 ft by 65 ft was a pond as the water couldn't drain fast enough!! 

Our back cement patio was under 8 inches of rain until I literally dug a trench to give it a place to drain quicker! If I didn't do that, I would have had several inches of water in our finished basement!! Almost everyone in our neighborhood had damage from leaking roofs, water in basements, etc. 

Thats alot of water, pretty sad that in another two months, we'll be complaining that the lawn is burning cause we don't have any rain.

Thank god it wasn't snow!!


----------



## Live Oak (Dec 22, 2003)

We got about 3 inches of wet snow through out the day that made a huge mess and tried to collapse my boat shelter. I can't believe this weather. Yesterday snow, today it will be in the 70's! Go figure!


----------



## guest (Sep 16, 2003)

Chief snow in tennessee wow...

We got a ton of rain but i am glad.. i had 200 ton of fill put down yesterday i am glad for the train it helped pack it down


----------



## Live Oak (Dec 22, 2003)

Snow in Tennessee this time of year was really unusual!


----------



## leolav (Sep 16, 2003)

200 tons of fill!!! Yikes !!! Did you spread it yourself???

Must have really filled up that pond you have with all of the rain we had.

It is still drizzling here even now.


----------



## guest (Sep 16, 2003)

im putting up a garage in about a month so i needed to put some fill down.. ill post a pic on another thread. 


The pond has springs under/in it (whatever) it stays full all the time even during droughts or dry spells in the summer it pretty much stays full.. 


seeing as we had almost no snow this year.. the rain is welcome.. - well not 8" worth like you got leo..


----------



## Ingersoll444 (Sep 17, 2003)

Boy I had rain, but nowere NEAR what you did Leolav.

Guess it probably JUST missed me. being in eastern NY I am probably not THAT far from you. Guess I was lucky.


----------



## Stewart (Sep 17, 2003)

Not much rain so far but spring has just sprung here. The trees are all in leaves, so the storms can't be far off. The only bad thing here is the tornado problems. So far so good!

SJ, could you water the yard with water from your pond if you needed to? I don't know how long the growing season is up there but here things tend to dry up later in the summer and we have to water quit a bit.


----------



## leolav (Sep 16, 2003)

We got absolutely slammed. This morning, the state had plow trucks that were moving sand and silt that had flowed over Rt. 6 from a stream that came over the top of one of their bridges. Normally, that stream looks more like a trickle than a stream. From what I saw this morning, it made a new stream bed about 15 feet wider and dumped all sorts of stuff all over the roads. The really crazy part is that the bridge that it went over is in the process of getting rebuilt and from what I heard, they lost a few pieces of equipment from the water coming onto the bridge. Shut down the road from 9:00 to 11:00pm. Most rain I've ever seen come down in years. I literally stepped out our back door and I was saturated it was coming down so fast.


----------



## Stewart (Sep 17, 2003)

That is way too much water at one time, the scary part is people will try and drive through high water!!!:captain:


----------



## guest (Sep 16, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Stewart _
> *
> SJ, could you water the yard with water from your pond if you needed to? I don't know how long the growing season is up there but here things tend to dry up later in the summer and we have to water quit a bit. *



i considered doing that but so far no power near the pond... plus the area down there is still naturally wet.. so i really have not had a need to water the far back part at all.. the front and close to the house back yard needs watering but i do it with the hose (well water)


----------



## memmurphy (Sep 18, 2003)

Wow, and I thought the 1.9'" we had the last 2 days was a pain. The most I ever recall seeing was 5" during a 6 hour time frame. It washed a VW Beetle out of the Kroger parking lot into the neighboring stream. I watched a 2ft. round tree float down and get caught under a bridge. It is scary, you begin to wonder when the rain will stop. It is strange Tenn. being 400 odd miles South getting snow when we had all rain this time in central Ohio.

Mark


----------



## Fusion1970 (Feb 23, 2004)

This has been a crazy year for weather, but that is ALOT of rain! Snow in Tennessee, Georgia and the Carolinas got pelted with snow awhile back. 

Dunno the exact amount of rain we got here, but about 2" seems right. About a 20' x 30' area of my backyard was under water. Although the ground was plenty wet beforehand, it ran off pretty quick. The thoughts of a french drain or a dry stream bed are sounding better all the time. Maybe just a trench down the property line. I need to do something though.

Anyway, good luck, Leolav. That sounds like a mess. 

Greg


----------



## memmurphy (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Fusion1970 _
> * About a 20' x 30' area of my backyard was under water.
> Greg *


Could be a good place for a Goldfish pond or water garden. 

Mark


----------



## Fusion1970 (Feb 23, 2004)

I have done a little reading on water gardens, and although they sound interesting, I am leaning more towards a dry stream bed; albeit a "small" one like 3' wide and maybe 1.5' deep. 

The low area is between the back of my house, and a 14' x 16' "barn" looking shed. It would be functional, and would blend well with the lay of the land and trees. I have thought of making the DSB run under the shed, as it looks alot like a covered bridge. The shed was built elevated about 1' above the ground, which would add to the effect. Sounds like alot of work though. Be alot easier to just walk through the front yard. :furious: 

If I do end up doing it, it will surely not be this year. Too many irons in the fire, but I am making progress.  

Greg


----------



## Willie Nunez (Feb 25, 2004)

I guess San Antonio is not so bad a place to live. Even in the 100-year flood we had 3 years ago, my property didn't hold any water. It's towards the top of a low rolling hill, a large corner lot with excellent drainage. But, my wife wants me to put in some kind of dry stream with a small fish pond. I'm trying to figure out how in the world to do it. She watches too much Home & Garden TV.
Lots of fishing holes, very mild winters, 2-1/2 hours to the beach, lots of touristy places nearby, nice drives through the countryside, and if it weren't for the high property taxes it would be close to perfect. Except that there's too many people moving into this area....like me.


----------



## aegt5000 (Feb 22, 2004)

Greg…

Only one thing to do, get some heavy equipment in there
and attack the problem at its root.

<img src=http://img51.photobucket.com/albums/v155/aegt5000/stuck.jpg>


----------



## Fusion1970 (Feb 23, 2004)

LOL...Looks like someones gonna have fun. Looks like something youd see on a Meatloaf album cover.

Willie, where you been? Hows that Husky treatin' ya?

Greg


----------



## guest (Sep 16, 2003)

> _Originally posted by aegt5000 _
> *Greg…
> 
> 
> <img src=http://img51.photobucket.com/albums/v155/aegt5000/stuck.jpg> *




looks like my back yard... after all the rain we've had


----------



## Willie Nunez (Feb 25, 2004)

Greg,
This Husqy is growing on me. The more I use it and learn about it, the more I like it. Right now I'm finalizing the design of all the brackets for the adaptation of the Bear Linear electric actuator that I just received yesterday. It sure is starting to look like it'll turn my sleeve hitch into something really special. I'll be bold enough to say that it'll be better than a hydraulic hitch. 
It'll take me into late next week before I have some photos(I do NOT have my shop equipment set up here where I live, it's a real bummer).


----------

